# How many fly rods do you own?



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Some people are just crazy with how many they own. Some might think I'm crazy. So how many and what size? What are you wanting to add?

I have:

(1) 3WT
(1) 4WT
(1) 7WT
(1) 8WT
(2) 10WT
(2) 13-15WT
(1) 15-17WT.......just for beating stuff up and tuna fishing

I think I'm going to sell one if the above and add a 9WT. A 9WT has always been that "combat" size for heavy inshore or light offshore. Just a fun thing to use. Thinking the new St Croix Legend X


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Personally I have:

5wt (2)
6wt
7wt
9wt (2)
12 wt (3)

Chris V...I agree with you on the 9 wt. I have an old Sage RPLX and you can really put some heat on fish with it. I've caught a lot of jack crevalle behind shrimp boats with it and, while they're never easy, that 9wt will put some heat on them.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've owned a couple 9s and it seems like everytime I sell one, I'm wanting another before too long


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Currently:

(1) 6wt
(1) 8wt
(1) 9wt
(1) 10wt
(1) 12wt


----------



## Flyman1 (Mar 30, 2013)

(1) 3 weight
(2) 5 weights
(1) 7 weight
(2) 8 weights
(1) 11 weight
Smaller rods are Winston, 7 weights and up are all rplxi's


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I didn't even think to mention brands although mine are more of a hodgepodge because I constantly like to try different rods.

3Wt Custom Rainshadow
4Wt Jackson Cardinal
7WT Echo Edge
8WT Echo Instructor
10WT (2) Sage RPLX, Ross Essence FC
13-15WT (2) both Custom G Loomis GL3 Mega
15-17WT G Loomis GL3 Mega


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Chris V said:


> I've owned a couple 9s and it seems like everytime I sell one, I'm wanting another before too long



You know you're welcome to borrow mine anytime. Like I said, it's the Sage RPLX with a Billy Pate Tibor reel (bonefish). I would be dangerous if I knew what I was doing. :thumbup:


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

I down-sized recently, so I'm working with an 8, 6 and 5. It's nice to not own seven setups anymore. I need a cobia rod, though.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I just have 7 but definitely want and need more but I can get by w/what I have. Nothing HIGH dollar though most I've spent on a rod is about tree fitty!!

1-3wt
1-4wt
2-5wt
1-6wt
1-8wt
1-10wt

I've seen this Q on the NGTO site I didn't even bother putting up my paltry list there! It is hard to fathom some of their count :notworthy:!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

benjarmouche said:


> I down-sized recently, so I'm working with an 8, 6 and 5. It's nice to not own seven setups anymore. I need a cobia rod, though.


Do you sight fish for them or chum them up? 

I've only caught them chumming but really have only tried to sight fish a couple of times. I know some guys who have a blast sight fishing for them over in the Destin - PC area.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I appreciate the offer Bill, but I have an obsession for new tackle, which is a bad thing considering I'm a tackle salesman

Benjarmouche, did you get my PM?


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

flyfisher said:


> Do you sight fish for them or chum them up?
> 
> I've only caught them chumming but really have only tried to sight fish a couple of times. I know some guys who have a blast sight fishing for them over in the Destin - PC area.


Sight


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

benjarmouche said:


> Sight



We need to talk. :thumbup:

P'Cola or further east?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

not enough...


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Chris V said:


> I appreciate the offer Bill, but I have an obsession for new tackle, which is a bad thing considering I'm a tackle salesman
> 
> I'm a little older than you (as you know) and grew up watching the old Andy Griffith Show. You in a tackle store is somewhat like letting Otis...the town drunk...work in a liquor store. :no:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

flyfisher said:


> Chris V said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the offer Bill, but I have an obsession for new tackle, which is a bad thing considering I'm a tackle salesman
> ...


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

2-6wt
3-9wt
1-10wt
1-12wt
1-13/14wt
I pretty much only need a 6 and a 9
Edit: forgot, just added a Redington Form practice rod as well 

L8,Harry


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

4wt
8wt(2)
9wt
12wt
:thumbsup:


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

1-2wt
2-5wt
2-8wt
1-9wt

LOOKING FOR MORE .....LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

...and you should always look for more!

Certainly no such thing as too many


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

flyfisher said:


> Chris V said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate the offer Bill, but I have an obsession for new tackle, which is a bad thing considering I'm a tackle salesman
> ...


----------



## HoosierDave (Nov 14, 2013)

2-4wgt
2-5wgt
2-6wgt
2-8wgt
1-10wgt
Most of the duplicates are different actions. I just started chasing salt so I am sure to add a few to the collection. 7, 9, and 12 are on the hit list as are a new 3 for trout in the Smokies.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

(1) 4wt
(2) 6wt
(1) 7wt
(2) 8wt
(1) 9wt
(1) 10wt

Looking to change my 7 wt to a 10' rod for wade fishing the beach. I'd like to add a heavier rod, but I don't need it often enough yet. Still playing with reels & lines to get the right combo.


----------



## montecooper (Aug 19, 2012)

*montecooper*



Chris V said:


> Some people are just crazy with how many they own. Some might think I'm crazy. So how many and what size? What are you wanting to add?
> 
> I have:
> 
> ...


I have:
(1) 3WT
(2) 4WT
(3)5WT
(2)6WT
(2)8WT
(1)9WT
(1)10WT
(1)12WT

Lived in Montana for 16 yrs, hence the small rods. Will have to break one to buy another!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Just one 8wt. Ask me again in a year lol


----------

